# Robert's 2020 Lawn Journal



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Well another lawn year is finally about to get started here in western NY, despite the Coronavirus induced lockdown.

My main objectives this year will be to continue to improve the soil and hone in irrigation needs during the summer.

The grass is just starting to wake up. I did have a few spots where some rye suffered winter kill, which is odd since this winter was very mild. The fescue/bluegrass seemed to survive the winter just fine.

Will try to keep it cut around 1" this year. Will be collecting soil samples this weekend.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: 
I will be following. It looks like you have a nice start to the season.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> :thumbup:
> I will be following. It looks like you have a nice start to the season.


So far so good! It's been a bit cool and damp this past week. I really wanted to get a mow in today, but the ground is just too soggy. There are several areas of triv popping up. Going to hit them with glypho hopefully tomorrow. Have yet to take soil samples because of the wet weather.



Got to tinker a little with the GM 1000 today. Carb was leaking due to me not tightening the drain nut last November prior to storage. Fixed that and she still wouldn't start...then I figured out the problem..




I think I need a beer.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

After some hard luck getting the 1000 to start, and crazy weather I finally got to mow! The grass looks decent. What I thought was triv is actually annual rye, and it really sticks out. Other than that things look pretty good. Have not put down pre-emergent yet since soil temps are still in the low to mid 40s.











Good thing, too. Got some serious winds coming. 70mph+ :shock:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: Looks great for early season cold temperatures.

You mentioned that you were aiming for 1" HOC this year. Is that what you are at with this mow, or another HOC?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Thanks @Chris LI! I am at 1 1/8" currently. The grass was almost 2" tall so I didn't want to take it down too much.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Finally put down dimension today. Now have to get through a week with temperatures in the 40s...


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Snowed yesterday, but got up to 50 today. Dropped the HOC to 8/10" and mowed. Dropped some elemental sulfur at a rate of 3 lbs/1000.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

The Bluegrass is starting to awaken in my NoMix. This is the best it has looked in the 5 years I've lived here.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Cruddy weather continued last week. Temps in the 30s/40s for highs with rain. Saturday finally crept into the 60s. Took that opportunity to mow and drop 6lbs of AS over the high input portion of the yard. 0.42lbs N/M



Need to clean up the beds/edging, but just glad to be outside.

And finally signs of spring in western NY


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

After another rainy cool week, got a mow in today. Also cleaned up the edging on the beds in the front. Lawn has definitely thickened and greened up after dropping AS last Sunday. For a mix of anything and everything, it looks pretty good!

Planning on spraying iron tomorrow as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Sprayed Micro-Greene at a rate of 6oz/1000. Grass loved the 70 degree weather Sunday, but alas more cold is in store.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

New toy arrived.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

You are gonna like that bad boy, especially on the live edge beds. I go over mine along the edge flat to chop it down to the greens mower height of cut then stand it up on edge to get the grass that grows over. Looks amazing when finished


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

dacoyne said:



> You are gonna like that bad boy, especially on the live edge beds. I go over mine along the edge flat to chop it down to the greens mower height of cut then stand it up on edge to get the grass that grows over. Looks amazing when finished


I can't wait to use it. I did a little bit of the live edge today to test it out and wow, sure beats using the string trimmer.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Got in a mow yesterday and used the landscaping blade for the first time. Love. That. Blade! It's louder than I thought it would be, but it makes trimming the live edge a snap. Had another hard freeze, but the sun is out and I think the lawn looks pretty good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> the sun is out and I think the lawn looks pretty good.


I think it does as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > the sun is out and I think the lawn looks pretty good.
> ...


Thanks @Pete1313 ! I was reflecting on where I started back in 2018 when I first joined TLF. Thanks to this great community and resource the lawn has come a long way in 2 years.

June 2018


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed and trimmed. Did not get to spray weeds like I had planned since the girls decided to take over the lawn. Will attempt to spray tomorrow and drop some AS before the 2-3" of rain fall arrives for the first half of next week.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Hit clover and a very small amount of creeping charlie with some ortho CCO.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks good considering all the terrible weather this month. Like you, we have been hit with chilly temps. This weeks appears to be the start of more Spring like weather!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Harts said:


> Looks good considering all the terrible weather this month. Like you, we have been hit with chilly temps. This weeks appears to be the start of more Spring like weather!


Thank you, sir. The weather has been awful. Monday it's supposed to be near 80F! Guess we're jumping right into summer.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > rob13psu said:
> ...


That before vs. now photo comparison is pretty incredible. Good work!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> That before vs. now photo comparison is pretty incredible. Good work!


Thank you! This forum has taught me so much about turf. Hoping that I can keep improving the lawn year to year.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed and checked out the red thread damage from the high heat and humidity. Decided not to spray fungicide and instead dropped some urea at a rate of 0.25lbs/K. Went over the triv patches with a rake so they could be cut with the rotary, then rolled out the GM1000. Temps are now in the low to mid 60s and the grass has started to jump again.



Worst triv area is here where you can see browning from the stalks being cut



Not going to worry about it however, I have plans to address the entire front yard next year...


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Today I did some pruning of my plants and cleaned up the beds on the side of the house. Dropped some Azoxy to combat red thread and sprayed Microgreene. Big news of the day was the flash of lightning I created when my hedge trimmer nicked the extension cord. I'm always so careful about watching what I'm doing, but one touch and a flash of light later the cord was done. 2020.

I've also decided next year I am going to renovate the front 3,500 sq ft to KBG. I am still looking into cultivar options, but it's looking like mazama and or bewitched will be used on the small side yard because of shade. That are receives about 4-5 hours of sun a day. The main lawn receives over 8 hours of sun a day, so sky's the limit. I will also tackle irrigation either this summer or next spring. At this point I'm thinking a monostand, but it's not set in stone. More to come...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> Big news of the day was the flash of lightning I created when my hedge trimmer nicked the extension cord. I'm always so careful about watching what I'm doing, but one touch and a flash of light later the cord was done. 2020.


Don't feel badly about it. It happens to the best of us, even when we are careful. Don't ask me how I know. I successfully avoided it on Thursday when I used my Echo PAS with hedge trimmer attachment. It was a great gift I received (hint, hint).

Unless you're looking to do preventive fungicide apps, I would caution you about choosing a mono. My year old mini renos of Bewitched got whacked with Rust last year and still aren't 100% recovered. Last summer, I ordered a 50/50 blend of Mazama/Beyond to to blend with my straight Bewitched last summer for an additional reno. We'll see how the 3-way does this year. FWIW, I rarely, if ever apply fungicides, and use a Darwinist approach.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > Big news of the day was the flash of lightning I created when my hedge trimmer nicked the extension cord. I'm always so careful about watching what I'm doing, but one touch and a flash of light later the cord was done. 2020.
> ...


You nailed my exact concern about a monostand. I'm leaning toward an Award/Bewtiched/Everest blend for the sunny portion. My plan is to grab some seed samples from preferred or sss since they are both here in Buffalo and can access them through a nursery less than two miles away. I know Blue Note also does well here, but I'd like to compare color and texture with some of the other elite varieties.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Dropped elemental sulfur at 3.5lbs S/K. Dropped urea at 0.25lbs N/K and watered in. Spent the rest of the day grilling and having fun with my kids.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Blue Note is a very good performer (I tried it one time). However, since you mentioned you thought about possibly doing a mono, I got the impression you were looking at uniformity of height and color. If you decide on a blend and color is a major consideration, I would caution you that Blue Note is lighter in color than several other kbg cultivars.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Blue Note is a very good performer (I tried it one time). However, since you mentioned you thought about possibly doing a mono, I got the impression you were looking at uniformity of height and color. If you decide on a blend and color is a major consideration, I would caution you that Blue Note is lighter in color than several other kbg cultivars.


Thanks for this. I noticed it had received lower NTEP scores for color and was curious about it sticking out from some of the darker cultivars.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed on Saturday, then hit clover with another shot of triclopyr. The large areas of triv from the original lawn really stick out as the newer TTTF and KBG darken. Still, I'm feeling confident about renovating next year now that I have two years of practice keeping this grass healthy and quickly diagnosing disease issues. I'm already nervous!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking great... are you renoing this fall?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking great... are you renoing this fall?


Thanks! No the plan is for an August 2021 reno.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Wanted to post some pictures of the backyard. This is in full shade with the exception of an hour or two of sun near the house. Mainly fine fescue/triv/tall fescue.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I love shady backyards! They are a great place to enjoy summer without getting cooked! You've done a really nice job with maintaining yours.

In full disclosure, I have a mostly shady backyard. :nod:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> I love shady backyards! They are a great place to enjoy summer without getting cooked! You've done a really nice job with maintaining yours.
> 
> In full disclosure, I have a mostly shady backyard. :nod:


Thanks @Chris LI. I'll be losing some of the lawn to a play set for the girls, and we plan on ripping out the old deck and installing a new deck and patio. A lot of changes/upgrades coming, but we do love spending time back there.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Happy Father's Day! It's a warm 88 degrees and the lawn looked thirsty so I gave it a half inch this morning. Mowed Friday, so spent today cleaning the front face of the bedknife and checking the reel to bedknife clearance.





Really starting to get the hang of this mower, and I have to say I love it. It's cutting great now that I've learned how to dial it in.

The big yellow bag serves as knee protection for my old joints.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Took the day off today. Decided to mow for the first time in 5 days. I raised the HOC to 1.1". We received our first measurable rainfall in over two weeks the other day. Lawn looks decent considering. A bit dry by the sidewalk so I'll give her some water in the morning.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Where about in Western NY are you? Rochester area? Maybe I asked you already.. If so I apologize.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

No worries! I don't believe you asked previously. I'm in Amherst, just northeast of Buffalo and east of Niagara Falls. Maybe an hour or so west of Rochester.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> No worries! I don't believe you asked previously. I'm in Amherst, just northeast of Buffalo and east of Niagara Falls. Maybe an hour or so west of Rochester.


I know the area... You are about 50 miles south of me as the crow flies. 2 hour drive though..


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > No worries! I don't believe you asked previously. I'm in Amherst, just northeast of Buffalo and east of Niagara Falls. Maybe an hour or so west of Rochester.
> ...


Oh nice! It's been years since I've been to the GTA. Glad to have some folks nearby to commiserate with about the weather.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

lawn looks great. I havent seen any reel mowed lawns around Rochester. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SumBeach35 said:


> lawn looks great. I havent seen any reel mowed lawns around Rochester. Keep up the great work.


Thank you sir!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Sprayed humid 12 and mowed on Sunday. Received 0.4" of rain Saturday night. Noticed quite a few Japanese beetles hovering over the lawn. Will keep an eye out in August/September. I have never had grubs in the past, so we'll see.



Took a core sample to check moisture in the soil and it looks pretty good for this time of year. It's normally concrete by now.



The reel seems to be cutting the TTTF better after adjustment.



And one of the tea roses finally bloomed


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: 
That looks like a good deep root system for a short HOC. Did you apply anything specific to help it along?

Also, how is the TTTF handling the lower HOC in general? Mine hated it last year when I lowered to 2", but didn't hate it as much this year when I started even lower at 1.5", at the beginning of the season. Did you have a similar situation at any point when you started reel mowing the TTTF?

BTW, I like that rose photo. :thumbup:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> :thumbsup:
> That looks like a good deep root system for a short HOC. Did you apply anything specific to help it along?
> 
> Also, how is the TTTF handling the lower HOC in general? Mine hated it last year when I lowered to 2", but didn't hate it as much this year when I started even lower at 1.5", at the beginning of the season. Did you have a similar situation at any point when you started reel mowing the TTTF?
> ...


Thanks! When I first started using the reel last year the TTTF did not like it. I think I started lowering when it was too warm and the grass didn't respond well. At that point I started using the Next products (RGS/Humic12/MicroGreene) and it seemed to help. I continued to use them this spring and I also changed my watering practices and the TTTF looked better. I did overseed with Amity last year, and it really seems to handle the lower cut quite well. I did mix in a little bluegrass as well.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I very recently started using RGS and Air-8. I hope to see some benefits from them sometime this season, and maybe get my HOC lower sometime in the fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking good. Interesting that you can reel mow the TTTF. I wonder if over time you will mow it out...


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking good. Interesting that you can reel mow the TTTF. I wonder if over time you will mow it out...


I was concerned about reel mowing it until I saw @g-man and @PokeGrande having success, so I decided to give it a try. I figured if I messed it up, I could go back to 2" until I decided to renovate. The Amity TTTF I overseeded with last year where my assault on bentgrass created bare spots can be mowed to 5/8" and definitely handles it well.

That being said, I looking forward to having a KBG lawn next year if all goes to plan.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Stuofsci02 I've been reel mowing my front yard for +2years. It has a mix from whatever the sod had. It still has TTTF in it. I've seen a reduction, but there is still plenty.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Stuofsci02 I've been reel mowing my front yard for +2years. It has a mix from whatever the sod had. It still has TTTF in it. I've seen a reduction, but there is still plenty.


That is interesting. I have been wondering if Reel mowing would eventually lead to a "mostly" Kbg lawn overtime as the fescues slowly lose energy from being mowed low and the prg slowly dies off to winter etc.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Not much to report. Mowing is down to twice a week at the most. Grass is looking OK, but it has been warm by western NY standards.

Started making a game plan for next year's renovation. Plan on asking the neighbor if he wouldn't mind having KBG on his 5' strip to the driveway.

Also attempting to get quotes for irrigation.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Not much new to report. Mowed today for the first time all week. Still no rain this week with temps hitting 98 yesterday, which was one degree off of the all time high. Been in the 90s all week. Hoping for rain this weekend before we go back into the 90s next week. Lawn is in survival mode.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Recorded 1.43" of rain yesterday!!   

Lawn loved it. Might mow this evening but threw down some elemental sulfur at 4lbs/K. Kids took over the driveway after that.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. Temps near 90 but the grass is holding up after 2"+ of rain last week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lookin good... I like the trees behind your house!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Lookin good... I like the trees behind your house!


Thanks! The trees are a blessing and a curse.

I believe we have 12 maples back there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those wide stripes looks great.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Thanks @g-man !


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed yesterday. Staying at 1.25". Sprayed with tournament ready. Planning on getting prodiamine down tomorrow along with some iron.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

cant wait to see the results from the FEature on your turf!!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SumBeach35 said:


> cant wait to see the results from the FEature on your turf!!


I was so excited to spray it lol. Ended up mowing and spraying at a rate of 1oz/M.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking good at 1.25!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Looking good at 1.25!


Appreciate that Pete. Really liking it at this HOC.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Rob,

That looks great! Density and color look like they're holding up well with this heat. :thumbup:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Rob,
> 
> That looks great! Density and color look like they're holding up well with this heat. :thumbup:


Thank you sir. I really tried to stay on top of watering in June/July and it seems to have paid off.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed yesterday after a bit of rain. Going to get prodiamine down Saturday hopefully since I failed to this weekend. Fall is almost here!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

with our week of high 80's coming up, i am holding off on my planned last app of prodiamine.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SumBeach35 said:


> with our week of high 80's coming up, i am holding off on my planned last app of prodiamine.


I did see that and had the same thought. I might wait until next week to get it down.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. Dropped some CarbonX at ~ 1lb/M or 0.25lb N/M.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice clean edges along your concrete. Grass is looking well.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Nice clean edges along your concrete. Grass is looking well.


Appreciate that @SNOWBOB11 .


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Edges are nice and sharp! Looking good man.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. HOC .9". Temps are back in the upper 80s after a break last week.





Secured an irrigation install for next spring in the front and side 😁😁😁. Wife says this is my Christmas gift. I will take that.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. Dropping another .25lbs N/K (Urea) tomorrow as well as some FEature. HOC is 9/10", but thinking of dropping down to 3/4" with the cooler weather.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Got some rain today. Decided to mow since the grass is starting to exit the shed phase and is growing well again. Planning on a PGR/FEature app this weekend.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

You doing the N blitz this year?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> You doing the N blitz this year?


Yup. I've dropped about .5 lbs so far since mid-August (CarbonX and Urea). Will probably switch to AS for the rest of the year at .25lbs N/K per week.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > You doing the N blitz this year?
> ...


Nice. Was just curious. Your lawn is coming along nicely. Did you ever drop your HOC to .75? I found that .75 is my money spot so far. I'm going to drop in down to 5/8ths soon. I keep saying that and still haven't 😂.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> Nice. Was just curious. Your lawn is coming along nicely. Did you ever drop your HOC to .75? I found that .75 is my money spot so far. I'm going to drop in down to 5/8ths soon. I keep saying that and still haven't 😂.


HAHA, I have been doing the same thing. I think I'll drop it to 3/4ths on Friday before spraying this weekend. Then again I'll probably chicken out.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Was just curious. Your lawn is coming along nicely. Did you ever drop your HOC to .75? I found that .75 is my money spot so far. I'm going to drop in down to 5/8ths soon. I keep saying that and still haven't 😂.
> ...


Just go for it man. It'll grow back quick if you don't like it! Who knows you might wonder why you've waited so long to do it and want to keep it there like I did!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

So I did it. HOC 3/4". Not too noticeably different from 9/10". Dropped another .25lbsN/M of urea.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4" bench HOC. Did not spray PGR after spotting some red thread last week. Seems to be growing out of it so I may spray this week if all looks good. Will be dropping AS at .25lbs N/M this evening.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Irrigation install completed today. Feels like Christmas. Went with the Rachio 3 controller. Will spend this week learning more and dialing in output.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do an Irrigation audit of each zone. At least 30min with multiple containers.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> Do an Irrigation audit of each zone. At least 30min with multiple containers.


Will do. Plan on doing that today.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Took the day off today, so why not mow? 3/4" HOC. Triv lighting up fluorescent green. Still some thin spots due to the sprinkler install, but not at all concerned about it. Getting my game plan ready for next year's renovation.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Temps in the 70s today. Mowed and pulled out all of my annuals. Sprinklers have been winterized. Inching closer to next year's renovation.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

60 degrees today. Got another mow in after thinking the season was over. Felt great!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking good still. I basically had no clippings on the manual reel mow today. Crazy weather we are having so far.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SumBeach35 said:


> Looking good still. I basically had no clippings on the manual reel mow today. Crazy weather we are having so far.


Thanks! I think grass catcher was about half full of clippings, so the lawn has definitely slowed. I'm just waiting for the weather to cool off, but until then I'm enjoying these bonus mows.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Been a long off season. Glad to be back out in the yard. I waffled back and forth during the winter about doing a renovation and decided against it. Maybe next year. So far the lawn is looking pretty good.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. Dropped AS yesterday at 0.5lbs N/M. Got up to 85 degrees.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Mowed today. Stayed at .75" HOC. Temps in the mid 80s with just about .5" of rain over the last week. Dropped some Carbon X Sunday at .5 lbs N/M and hit clover/wood sorrel with triclopyr a week ago. 
Triv hasn't gone dormant due to cooler temperatures so it's still sticking out for now.


----------

